# Laptop



## gubsi (30. September 2003)

Ein Kunde unserer Firma hat ein Gericom Notebook(X5 Force). Es begann damit das das Touchpad nicht mehr funktionierte, nach dem wir einen Treiber den wir von der Gericom HP hatten installierten, gab auch die Tastatur ihren Geist auf. Das Gerät wird nun mit einer USB Maus und Tastatur betrieben! Was kann ich machen ohne das Notebook neu aufzusetzen? ich flehe um antwort  

lg mg

 :sad:


----------



## Blumenkind (30. September 2003)

Die Gericom Hotline anrufen!

Wenn du Glück hast, erwischt du ja jemanden, der davon Ahnung hat
Bei solchen Fällen würde ich nie selbst herumspielen, erst recht nicht, wenn es nicht mein Eigentum ist!
Also nichts unüberlegtes tun....


----------



## Jamonit (1. Oktober 2003)

in meinem Notebook (ebenfalls Gericom) kann man die Tastatur und das Touchpad im BIOS ausschalten, damit man wenn man externe Geräte benutzt nicht fälschlich daran kommt.  Macht zwar nicht viel Sinn, aber Gericom 

Ich würde im BIOS mal schauen ob es dort die Funktion gibt


----------



## gubsi (2. Oktober 2003)

*BIOS*

Nein leider dort ist auch alles eingeschalten! Die Tastatur funktioniert bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem der User Strg+Alt+Entf drücken muss! das haben wir herausgefunden in dem wir zwischen laptop Bildschirm und normalen bildschirm hin und her geschalten haben!

lg mg


----------

